# Schwinn Debbie score



## Crazybikelady (Dec 20, 2013)

Got this beauty  yesterday. She's got some huge baskets on the back and needs a good cleaning. Also needs a new seat and grips. What's the year on this gal? She's got 26" original Schwinn Westwinds that are in pretty good shape. I'll post some more pics when she's had a bath 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice find, will be a great rider. 
Looks like 1970?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Dec 20, 2013)

And Debbie comes with a bonus dual kid carrier...can't beat that!
Chris


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 20, 2013)

Kid carriers for sure! Lol Too bad my name's not Debbie and I have all boys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 20, 2013)

looks like the chainguard was taken from a debbie and put on a later bike.pretty sure the debbie model was only available for a couple years in the early 60's.look closely at the paint color difference between the guard and frame.the debbie blue was more of an opaque than radiant.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 20, 2013)

Interesting! Thanks for that tidbit!  I checked it out and you're totally right. The chain guard is like a smooth royal blue. The bike is more iridescent. Awesome feedback!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2013)

*Debbie*

Was made two years 61-62. But the sn on frame indicates it was made in June of 1970. Still cool though.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2013)

*Blue color*



island schwinn said:


> looks like the chainguard was taken from a debbie and put on a later bike.pretty sure the debbie model was only available for a couple years in the early 60's.look closely at the paint color difference between the guard and frame.the debbie blue was more of an opaque than radiant.




Yeh. Pretty sure they called it flamboyant blue.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 20, 2013)

the blue for the 1970 models was sky blue,but interesting this has painted fenders.the only 26" girls bikes in 70 had chrome fenders.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 21, 2013)

*schwinn debbie*

youre right.it would have been sky blue after 1965,this bike has to be a hollywood with a debbie chainguard,no telling what the painted fenders are from.its a frankenbike.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Dec 21, 2013)

57 spitfire said:


> youre right.it would have been sky blue after 1965,this bike has to be a hollywood with a debbie chainguard,no telling what the painted fenders are from.its a frankenbike.




Full blown Frankenbike!! Seat, fenders, grips, chain guard, frame... I thought it was for sure a Hollywood frame after the difference was pointed out. Which bikes had those headlights on the front?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 21, 2013)

bride of frankenbike


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 21, 2013)

Crazybikelady said:


> Full blown Frankenbike!! Seat, fenders, grips, chain guard, frame... I thought it was for sure a Hollywood frame after the difference was pointed out. Which bikes had those headlights on the front?



i've seen the lights on fiesta models as well as many other low price models.they were a popular dealer add on.


----------



## spoker (Dec 21, 2013)

all this esoteric knowadge and i thought very few only liked girls bikes,almost like an outing lol


----------

